# If you slice, read this.



## RingerPro (Apr 5, 2007)

I am looking for test subjects. You MUST have either a sugnificant fade or slice to your shot.

What I want you to do is work on keeping your elbows out in front of your chest and away from your body ON THE FINISH OF YOUR SWING!.... then reply back to me with your results.


----------



## beachbuzzard (Jun 14, 2007)

Steve,

I have mostly lost my slice/fade over the last year or two, but I'm curious as to what you mean. Are you talking about the very end of the swing, like the position shown in your post? Push the elbows away as far as possible at that point? 

I'll try it on the range just to see what the feeling is.


----------



## RingerPro (Apr 5, 2007)

beachbuzzard said:


> Steve,
> 
> I have mostly lost my slice/fade over the last year or two, but I'm curious as to what you mean. Are you talking about the very end of the swing, like the position shown in your post? Push the elbows away as far as possible at that point?
> 
> I'll try it on the range just to see what the feeling is.


That particular finish is an old one but you can see both my elbows are out in front of me. Here is a good comparrison...

BAD










GOOD









Notice the location of the left elbow for each. In the "bad" his elbow points to the SIDE or behind him... in the good his elbow points out in FRONT of him... in front of his chest.

Even though both are probably good players, I'm willing to bet the top player cuts the ball and the bottom player draws it. #1 probably barely drives it 270 while #2 probably goes 300 on the fly... just based on the finish alone.


----------



## beachbuzzard (Jun 14, 2007)

I see what you mean now... thanks for the visual. I honestly have no idea where I finish, but I'd bet it's more like the top than the bottom given my fade/slice over the years. 

Question is... is this a symptom or a cause? I guess that's what you'd like to find out.


----------



## RingerPro (Apr 5, 2007)

Actually, that's the fun part for me beach...

It may be a symptom, but if you try to change the symptom the cause gets fixed in the process. That's why I try to avoid teaching what to do DURING the swing but rather focus on before the swing (setup) and after the swing (finish).

If you start well and finish well, you really can't do much else but swing well.


----------



## Foster4 (May 2, 2007)

i don't see how that cures the slice? can you give some kind of explanation ? slicing and hooking is about your impact and your backswing...not whether your elbows are in front ?


----------



## RingerPro (Apr 5, 2007)

Foster4 said:


> i don't see how that cures the slice? can you give some kind of explanation ? slicing and hooking is about your impact and your backswing...not whether your elbows are in front ?


Would you agree that the finish is the result of the swing you made? So then if your goal is to finish in a specific way, won't that affect your swing?


----------



## lefecious (Jul 11, 2007)

Foster4 said:


> i don't see how that cures the slice? can you give some kind of explanation ? slicing and hooking is about your impact and your backswing...not whether your elbows are in front ?



I've read that I slice because I swing outside-in. I've since changed my swing to go from inside to outside and my elbows end up in front of me more.

I think that's what the threadstarter is trying to get people to do, is to swing more inside to outside.


----------



## Butz (Nov 17, 2006)

RingerPro said:


> I am looking for test subjects. You MUST have either a sugnificant fade or slice to your shot.
> 
> What I want you to do is work on keeping your elbows out in front of your chest and away from your body ON THE FINISH OF YOUR SWING!.... then reply back to me with your results.


Hey, 

Could you kindly give us a visual sequence of your swing and showing where your elbows are.

This will be more beneficial to all


----------



## Foster4 (May 2, 2007)

i can hit 2 different shots one a fade and one a draw ...and end up in the same place....its all about how i hold my wrist or flip them at impact...when i hit those shots i'm not thinking how i want to finish cuz it'll most likely be the same place...i don't think holding my wrist at impact will make me finish differently then if i turn my forearms over...but yes i have heard of the finish is a by product of your swing...harvey penick teaches it...it may work for some ppl but not all ...we all learn differently..a good pro doesn't just give one lesson to every person he teaches...but this is like giving the same lesson to every person slicing...some of them swing inside to outside some from outside to inside ..both swings can leave the face open and close the face hard for a hook...


----------



## RingerPro (Apr 5, 2007)

lefecious said:


> I've read that I slice because I swing outside-in. I've since changed my swing to go from inside to outside and my elbows end up in front of me more.
> 
> I think that's what the threadstarter is trying to get people to do, is to swing more inside to outside.


This and you also release properly.


----------



## RingerPro (Apr 5, 2007)

Butz said:


> Hey,
> 
> Could you kindly give us a visual sequence of your swing and showing where your elbows are.
> 
> This will be more beneficial to all


Sure, but the last swing I made on cam did not have this intention. I'll try to get one this weekend where I keep my elbows out in front of me.

Since I can't post all 16 pics in this message I just posted them on my page.

Steve's Golf Swing - 7/7/07

My general miss is a push fade but now since stubling upon the idea of elbows in front on the finish I have a nice draw.


----------



## Davethebulldog (Aug 5, 2007)

Thanks for the advice. HOWEVER!....All it seemed to do to my swing and final finish is topping the ball, badley. I never top the ball until i tried this.

Any reason do you think?

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
"doesnt matter how bad you are playing you can always play worse"!


----------



## RingerPro (Apr 5, 2007)

If you're toping the ball you're either finishing UP facing the sky, or your ball position is too far forward.


----------



## Davethebulldog (Aug 5, 2007)

I purchased a R7 Draw a couple of weeks ago. Still slicing though!


----------



## RingerPro (Apr 5, 2007)

Davethebulldog said:


> I purchased a R7 Draw a couple of weeks ago. Still slicing though!


Get your swing on video because if you are doing this properly there just simply isn't any way you could be slicing it.... baring an alignment or grip issue.


----------



## Davethebulldog (Aug 5, 2007)

Im seeing my club pro tomorrow for a lesson. I will run this technique through him. He likes to video all our lessons so yes, i will take your advice. Will let you know what the outcome is and what he says tomorrow.


----------



## Davethebulldog (Aug 5, 2007)

*Open Face*

Sorry gents.....Never asked him completly forgot! ...However i need a little of advice.

When i swing i tend to open the face a lot! but i am struggling to hood it or keep it closed. Apparently i use my hands too much but i seem to get away with it 50% of the time.

Any tips or exercises on keeping the face closed!


----------

